# 20'' Wahl - Marin oder Scott Voltage 20



## prong (20. September 2009)

Servus miteinand!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 20'' Radl für den Filius bei zwei Modellen hängengeblieben:

1. Marin Hidden Canyon 20
2. Scott Voltage JR 20

Beide Räder sind leider mit Federgabel ausgestattet. Das Marin kommt zusätzlich mit Schaltung vorn, die sofort dran glauben müsste.
Das Scott sieht durch den etwas dick wirkenden Rahmen schonmal schwerer aus, habe dazu aber keine Gewichtsangabe gefunden.

Alternativen zu den Rädern gibt es sicherlich, wobei mir die beiden genannten Räder den vernünftigsten Eindruck machen. 
Beide Bikes haben nicht die diese sonderbare Quetsch-Überschlagsgeometrie wie z.B. das Cube 200, bei dem einem schon von hinsehen schwindelig wird.

Das Specialized Hotrock 20 scheidet aus, weil es sicherlich bleischwer ist (bin Specialized Hotrock 16 geschädigt). Lobend seit zum Hotrock 16 erwähnt, dass die Geometrie absolut klasse für den Sohnemann war, um halbwegs kontrolliert fahren zu lernen.  

Die verbauten Komponenten sind wahrscheinlich bei allen Kinderbikes in einer halbwegs vernünftigen Preiskategorie gleich schlecht und bedürfen der Überarbeitung.

Bitte kurz um Eure Meinung zum Thema.

Danke & Gruß,

prong


----------



## chris5000 (20. September 2009)

prong schrieb:


> leider mit Federgabel ausgestattet.



Wenn es ohne Federgabel sein soll, dann werf doch auch mal einen Blick auf die folgenden Räder:
- Islabikes Beinn20 small
- Islabikes Beinn20 large
und vielleicht auch auf die mehr als doppelt so teuren:
- MTB Cycletech Moskito
- Velotraum K1

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (20. September 2009)

Meine Erfahrung UND die allgemeine Aussagen vieler Eltern und Fachzeitschriften sagen ziemlich einhellig: Keine Federgabel am 20"
Zu schwerr, funktioniert nur leidlich und wird dadurch nur spazieren gefahren.
Die "Federung" kann man über geschmeidige Bereifung hinkriegen.

Ab 24" Zoll dann je nach Strecken ein Thema bis das Kleine dann endlich in den gelobten 26" Himmel reingewachsen ist.


----------



## prong (20. September 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Wenn es ohne Federgabel sein soll, dann werf doch auch mal einen Blick auf die folgenden Räder:
> - Islabikes Beinn20 small
> - Islabikes Beinn20 large
> und vielleicht auch auf die mehr als doppelt so teuren:
> ...




Richtig, die Islabikes hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Irgendwie sind die mir beim hin und her durch die Lappen gegangen. Nehme ich die also mit auf die Liste:

1. Marin Hidden Canyon 20
2. Scott Voltage JR 20
3. Islabike Beinn 20

Velotraum und Cycletech sind mir eindeutig zu teuer. Habe zwar auch den Bikevogel , aber ganz schmerzbefreit bin ich dann doch (noch) nicht.


----------



## prong (20. September 2009)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung UND die allgemeine Aussagen vieler Eltern und Fachzeitschriften sagen ziemlich einhellig: Keine Federgabel am 20"
> Zu schwerr, funktioniert nur leidlich und wird dadurch nur spazieren gefahren.
> Die "Federung" kann man über geschmeidige Bereifung hinkriegen.
> 
> Ab 24" Zoll dann je nach Strecken ein Thema bis das Kleine dann endlich in den gelobten 25" Himmel reingewachsen ist.



Eine Federgabel bei einem 20'' Rad ist definitiv nicht wirklich sinnvoll zum mal man keine tatsächliche Funktion erwarten darf, wenn man den Gesamtpreis in Betracht zieht. Nichtsdestoweniger gibts halt manche Kinderbikes nur mit Federgabel. Wahrscheinlich damit man dann mit dem wirklichen Schrott aus den Baumärkten mithalten kann.


----------



## prong (20. September 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch eine Meinung zum Scott Voltage JR 20 oder gar Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## chowi (20. September 2009)

Hatte zum Marin mal was geschrieben,
da steht eigentlich vieles drin...

Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (7. Oktober 2009)

das voltage ist die vorstufe zum dirtbike ob das so wirklich zum fahren taugt wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Filmchen (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

was meinst Du mit schlechter Geometrie beim Cube 200?
Und warum sollte das Speiseeis Hotrock so schlecht sein, wiegt auch nur 10,5 Kilo mit Federgabel (die aber unsinnig ist, das stimmt).

Stehe auch gerade vor dieser Entscheidung !!

LG Sven


----------



## stivinix (7. Oktober 2009)

Also am Marin (2008er) meiner Kleinen funktioniert die Federgabel gut und sie will nicht mehr ohne....
Sie wiegt halt knapp 1900gr 

Aber sonst gibts  genügend Tuningpotential ;-)

Das Hotrock 20 von Sp. baut sehr lang (Oberrohr)!

Gruß 
Stef


----------



## prong (7. Oktober 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> das voltage ist die vorstufe zum dirtbike ob das so wirklich zum fahren taugt wage ich zu bezweifeln



Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (7. Oktober 2009)

Filmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meinst Du mit schlechter Geometrie beim Cube 200?
> Und warum sollte das Speiseeis Hotrock so schlecht sein, wiegt auch nur 10,5 Kilo mit Federgabel (die aber unsinnig ist, das stimmt).
> ...



Ich habe mir den Lenkwinkel des Cube angeschaut und bin zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass zum Lernen ein flacherer Lenkwinkel und etwas aufrechterer Sitz vorteilhaft ist, weil das Sicherheit vermittelt.

Ich habe in Corel das Cube, Marin, das Scott und das Spec übereinandergelegt und habe mich letztendlich für das Scott entschieden. Flacherer Lenkwinkel, etwas höheres Tretlager und akzeptabler Radstand. Wiegt in Natura etwas über 11 kg. Mit den üblichen Tuningmaßnahmen bekommt man es leicht auf 10kg.


----------



## chris5000 (8. Oktober 2009)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> das voltage ist die vorstufe zum dirtbike ob das so wirklich zum fahren taugt wage ich zu bezweifeln
> 
> 
> prong schrieb:
> ...



Ich glaube, ich weiß sehr gut was er meint: Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal einem 12-jährigen aus der Verwandtschaft ein Focus Dirt Decision mitgeschenkt, weil er solche Räder cool fand und ich dachte, coolness könnte vielleicht zum Radfahren motivieren. 
Das Ding stand dann 1.5 Jahre mehr oder weniger in der Ecke und wenn wir mal zusammen unterwegs waren (in der Stadt auf Asphalt, denn da wohnen wir nunmal), tat es mir beim zusehen (Sitzposition, null Beschleunigungsvermögen) schon leid - beim Treppe hochtragen sowieso.

Zum Glück wurde das Teil dann irgendwann gestohlen und war versichert (mit einer Versicherung, die kein Cash auszahlt, sondern zum erneuten Fahrradkauf zwingt). "Zum Glück", da selbst das folgende Cube Attention von der Stange führte dann von Gestern auf Heute zu bei ihm zu einer gefühlten  Versiebenundzwanzigfachungfachung der selbstmotiviert mit dem Rad zurückgelegten Strecken.


----------



## prong (8. Oktober 2009)

Voltage != Voltage. Das Teil für die Großen ist in der Tat keine CC-Feile. Bei den Kinderrädern sind die Unterschiede in der Geometrie nicht so extrem.  Es geht um 20'' Bikes.

Meine Entscheidung beruhte - wie schon geschrieben - auf der Geometrie. 



chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich weiß sehr gut was er meint: Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal einem 12-jährigen aus der Verwandtschaft ein Focus Dirt Decision mitgeschenkt, weil er solche Räder cool fand und ich dachte, coolness könnte vielleicht zum Radfahren motivieren.
> Das Ding stand dann 1.5 Jahre mehr oder weniger in der Ecke und wenn wir mal zusammen unterwegs waren (in der Stadt auf Asphalt, denn da wohnen wir nunmal), tat es mir beim zusehen (Sitzposition, null Beschleunigungsvermögen) schon leid - beim Treppe hochtragen sowieso.
> 
> Zum Glück wurde das Teil dann irgendwann gestohlen und war versichert (mit einer Versicherung, die kein Cash auszahlt, sondern zum erneuten Fahrradkauf zwingt). "Zum Glück", da selbst das folgende Cube Attention von der Stange führte dann von Gestern auf Heute zu bei ihm zu einer gefühlten  Versiebenundzwanzigfachungfachung der selbstmotiviert mit dem Rad zurückgelegten Strecken.


----------



## andy2 (8. Oktober 2009)

voltage ist gleich voltage ansonsten wuerdest du ihm ein scale kaufen und glaube mir es wird ihm keinen spass machen


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2009)

Filmchen schrieb:


> Und warum sollte das Speiseeis Hotrock so schlecht sein, wiegt auch nur 10,5 Kilo mit Federgabel (die aber unsinnig ist, das stimmt).
> 
> Stehe auch gerade vor dieser Entscheidung !!
> 
> LG Sven



Warum das HotRock so schlecht ist? Bei dem angegebenen Gewicht wäre es das sicherlich nicht. Aber: die Gabel wiegt fast 2kg, das Hinterrad 1,9kg (inkl. Kassette), das Vorderrad gut 900g... Schwere Serienreifen, bleischwerer Lenker/ Vorbau/ S´stütze... das von Dir genannte Gewicht überbot unser Rad bei Neukauf um 1,5kg.

Unser Junge fährt das Rad (noch. Langsam wird´s zu klein) und findet das klasse! Die Federgabel wollte ich ihm nehmen, was er aber nicht zugelassen hat.


----------



## prong (8. Oktober 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> voltage ist gleich voltage ansonsten wuerdest du ihm ein scale kaufen und glaube mir es wird ihm keinen spass machen



Mit Sicherheit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (8. Oktober 2009)

hmm du musst es ausbaden nicht ich, meine tochter faehrt ohne zu murren stundenlang wenn es sein muss ihr 20 zoll und ich mache ja auch seit fast 20 jahren nichts anderes als mich mit raedern zu beschaeftigen deswegen weiss ich recht gut wovon ich rede.


----------



## Filmchen (9. Oktober 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Unser Junge fährt das Rad (noch. Langsam wird´s zu klein) und findet das klasse! Die Federgabel wollte ich ihm nehmen, was er aber nicht zugelassen hat.



Dann können wir uns ja im Frühjahr über einen Verkauf unterhalten, wenn der Preis passt. Ein gebrauchtes Hotrock aufzubauen (zu erleichtern) ist sicherlich keine schlechte Basis, zumal unser Kleiner das 16" Hotrock ganz klasse findet. Da waren (Berg)touren bis zu 25 Kilometer drin.

LG Sven


----------



## prong (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe Deine Kompetenz bei Fahrrädern nicht in Frage gestellt.



andy2 schrieb:


> hmm du musst es ausbaden nicht ich, meine tochter faehrt ohne zu murren stundenlang wenn es sein muss ihr 20 zoll und ich mache ja auch seit fast 20 jahren nichts anderes als mich mit raedern zu beschaeftigen deswegen weiss ich recht gut wovon ich rede.


----------



## flockmann (10. Oktober 2009)

...Mische mich auch mal kurz ein...
Mein filius (8 Jahre) fährt seit 2 Jahren ein Scott Racing 20 Zoll. Das Rad habe ich gebraucht erstanden und mich auch über die Federgabel gewundert ( keine Regung auch bei einem Erwachsenemgewicht).
Also das Rad in den Keller und zerlegt. Die Vorspannung der Feder genommen und alles gut eingefettet und die Gabel (man will es nicht glauben) federt auch bei einem Fliegengewicht.
Das Gesamtgewicht samt Umbau auf 3fach vorne (will ich übrigends nicht missen da wir ab und zu schon beachtliche Touren gefahren sind (ca 50 km bei ca 800 hm) liegt zwar schon bei ca 12 Kilo,
allerdings habe ich mich nicht dazu hinreissen können  einen leichten Laufradsatz incl Reifen zu besorgen (schäm). Und gerade bei den Laufrädern und Reifen sind schon beachtliche Gewichtsunterschiede zu vermerken. Ob ein 8 jähriger nun unbedingt eine Federgabel benötigt
(technisch gesehen) bezweifle ich auch, allerdings wenn der Papa eine hat.........
Auf jeden Fall ist er diese zwei Jahre mit seinem Racing immer gerne und viel gefahren
( ca 1000km/Jahr ). 
Habe den Kauf auf keinen Fall bereuht und kann das Rad nur empfehlen. 
Habe ihm jetzt ein 24Zoll Scott Team Issue besorgt ( natürlich auch gebraucht ) und siehe da....
fahrfertig sind wir da schon bei ca 10,5kg ohne Gewichtsreduzierende Massnahmen.
Bin mal gespannt ob er auch so gut damit zurechtkommt wie mit dem Racing. Geburtstag ist erst Ende Oktober....
Achja...
falls einer ein Scott Racing in 20 Zoll braucht....
Ist gerade eins frei geworden.. einfach nachfragen..
Grüsse Flo


----------

